# Sitting a buck



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, so I'm debating to offer some help to a friend who has been bucked off her haflinger three times. As I posted elsewhere, we have determined that this is a behavioral issue, not pain or fear.

I've never seen him buck, but she says that he doesn't get his head down, so I think they must be what I call "crow hops" -- that I can deal with no problem. However, if he gets into some serious bucking, it's been a while since I've had to deal with that. Any tips on staying on and controlling the bucks? My thoughts are: keep his attention on me, keep his head up, keep my seat down, low and back and keep my hands and heals down. Anything else? This weekend may be the time, so any advice is appreciated!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i don't have any suggestions, but im curious to hear the answer as i would like to know too


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

What I do, is immediately bring the horse into an extremely tight circle so they get a bit off balance and have difficulty bucking. At the same time, I shout and slap them on the rump to make it an unpleasant experience. The horse soon learns that bucking = discomfort and learns not to do it. However, I only do this if I know its a behavioural issue, as NM has described.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

For all my years in the saddle I can't make it to the buzzer with a real bucking horse. Crow hop ... yes; kicking out ... yes; head down between their legs and rear end up ... no. 

On my Western saddle I have a "night latch". That is a strap that circles the swell and goes through the center. I was just reading that it was originally used by long riders (Dr. and other riders to keep them in the saddle for extremely long hours). Anyway, it gives me something to hold on to if I think a horse is going to buck - that is the only way I can stay seated. Once I have my wits about me, I'll pull their head up and back them all the while shouting in a menacing voice (usually obscenities). You need to be careful that you don't cause them to rear by grabbing the reins too tight and pulling them over.

I've found that 90% of those horses that really buck will buck themselves out after a few moments so if you can stay seated, it teaches them that you are not going anywhere. Same thing for crow hopping.

A horse that kicks out is sometimes just a cold back horse and with those I'll warm them up before getting in the saddle. Even after I'm in the saddle I won't canter those horses until they are throughly warmed up.

Oh, and what I forgot to mention is that if you can't sit a buck then you've taught them that they can stop working that way. The moral of the story is that you have taught them something by either sitting or not sitting the buck.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the great replies! My friend and I have agreed that she may just plainly have to learn how to sit the bucks, but she broke a rib a few weeks back and I think she's a little nervous now. Hence, my upcoming offer to try him out. I totally agree that one way or the other, at the end of the bucking the horse has learned something and we have to make sure he's learned that it's not good and doesn't give him success in anything. 

If this happens, I will try to remember to be really angry with him (I probably will anyway - that's my personality) and to make it miserable for him while bucking and pleasant when he's not. 

I'm also going to look into this "night latch" thing. Sounds like a very good idea for us. Thanks!

I'll certainly post with the story after I ride him!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sit back and pull his head up!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

NM, here are a couple of websites that I found:

HorseThink Western Grab Strap -- Nightlatch

Cowboy Night Latch

Printable Catalog : Platte Valley Saddle Shop (you need to scroll down a little on this one)

I made mine from an old strap that I had. Good luck with your horse!


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know this horse and I'm far from an expert, but I would be completely sure it isn't from pain or discomfort.

My horse is an ex-race horse, and I've been bucked off too many times to count, most of which were before last summer when we figured out that his hip had been out of place for a couple of years, before I got him and when he was on the track. It didn't show up because I wasn't working him hard enough for anything to get too sore, but when I started to finally do something more with him, he came up extremely lame.

Btu for the bucking, just sit deep and keep your center of balance right in the middle. Pull him in a circle, a really tight one, or turn his head into the wall. Keep your heals down and turn your toe out, because it helps you keep your seat... Or all of this works for me, anyway. 

Good luck!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Easy to say but hard to do - stay loose and relaxed:shock: If you are tense then it is so much easier for them to ping you out of the saddle, while if you are flexible you'll tend to mold to the movement.

Never yell at a horse, they will pick up on the anxiety in your voice and know that they have already won the battle. A deep menacing growl is a lot better.

Other than that, all I can say is always be aware of your body position, even a slight tilt forward can be open huge doors to be thrown out of. If/when he buck drive him forward.

Good luck


----------



## Fogged-In (Oct 3, 2008)

My horse is not a frequent bucker, however when we used to do jumping on occassion he would get a little to excited and throw me some bucks. Now, I have been on push button horses and very difficult ill mannered horses. My horses bucks are by FAR the worst I have ever felt or seen! He could really be a bucking bronco, lol... 

Anyway, I have learned how to keep my seat and predict this out burst.

Some horses give signs, twitching ears, tail, anxious feeling you notice in your seat. Moving them forward is always a help- the more forward they are moving the hard it is for them to get their butt in the air...

Someone said doing circles- YES! If they have already thrown you a buck circles help and through them off balance.

I can tell when Fin is going to have a little "fit" I just lean back push him on and make him work harder in whatever gate I am in, and if that fails or I dont catch it intime... Circles save me!! 

Hope my expierence helps!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

best thing is sit deep and keep his head up but if he starts bucking start kicking the daylights out of him to move him forward bc they cant buck if theyre moving forward and by kicking him ur making it a painful experience so he wont do it ne more. I had an Irish sporthorse that was a dirty bucker, wouldnt show ne signs and would just start bucking like crazy so i started kicking and yelling one day and made him run with his head up till he got so tired he didnt have the strength to do anything else but stand, it scared him so bad he never did it again.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

You pretty much got it all right.

I've sat many bucks, and actually am the guinea pig that my friends use when resolving bucking issues, because for some reason I'm able to stick like glue to a saddle. 

Usually whenever I feel a horse about to explode, or buck, I sit super deep in the saddle, shove my heels down as far as I can, and just sit back and wait. 
You've just got to be prepared for either the buck or rear, and make adjustments for both. Plenty of times I've had horses rear first, then take off on a bucking tangent. You've just gotta pretty much go with the flow and remember to keep your balance with the horse, because thats normally how people get thrown. When the horse goes up, you lean forward. When they go down (head down & bucking) you lean back.

As long as you keep him from getting his head down, he shouldn't be able to process too big of a buck, which will be easier to hang onto. Normally when they rear first then go right into bucks is when you can expect a big explosion because they're able to throw their heads down then. 

And I like what another person said on here... about turning him in a tight circle. If you feel him start to clam up, or start to tense up to buck, turn him in a tight circle. Once he learns that you've got his number, it should fix the problem.

Good luck!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

just wanted to add that after you finish sitting your buck...make the booger work!!!

it frustrates me sometimes to see someone stick with it through the hard part (the bucking fit) - and then they stop or get off when the horse is done :roll:


----------

